# Welche IDE und welche Tools



## HannsW (20. Mrz 2009)

Hallo World,
eigentlich traue ich mich nicht, meine Fragen zu stellen, aber es muss sein.

Java hat sich ja wohl sehr gut entwickelt mit den Jahren meiner JavaPause.
Ich habe nun wieder angefangen, mich mit Java zu beschäftigen,  glaube aber, mit meinem etwas veralteten Tool nicht wirklich weiter zukommen.
Ich habe hier noch VisualAge 4.0 ( Für die Jüngeren : Der Vorläufer von eclipse )
Was mir daran halt sehr gefiel, war einmal der VisualBuilder, also die Möglichkeit, GUI sehr schnell gestalten  und Events etc einzurichten. Am besten aber das repository, das eine Versioncontrol beinhaltete.

Ich habe mal ein wenig mit netBeans gespielt ( wegen des GuiBuilders) aber der automatisch erzeugte Code gefiel mir garnicht.
An Eclipse hat mich damals das SWT gestört ( warum weiß ich nicht so genau)

Gäbe es denn bei Eclipse ne Möglichkeit, eine Versionskontrolle zu haben? auf den Gui Builder könnte ich notfalls verzichten.

Für Eure Anregungen sehr dankbar
Hanns

Merke gerade: Es wäre wohl eher für "IDE und Tools" geeignet?


----------



## Geeeee (20. Mrz 2009)

Wenn du schon mit eclipse liebäugelst, dann nimm dir subclipse subclipse.tigris.org als plugin dazu. Denke mal, dass du mit Versionskontrolle SVN meinst.


----------



## Wildcard (20. Mrz 2009)

HannsW hat gesagt.:


> Gäbe es denn bei Eclipse ne Möglichkeit, eine Versionskontrolle zu haben? auf den Gui Builder könnte ich notfalls verzichten.


CVS ist integriert, viele anderen (darunter SVN, als eines der populärsten für Java) lassen sich per PlugIn nachrüsten.
Von besagtem Subclipse muss ich dir allerdings abraten, nimm stattdessen Subversive.

GUI Builder gibt es weiterhin. Der offizielle der Eclipse Foundation ist der VE. Der erzeugt wirklich sehr guten Code, ist allerdings nicht der komfortabelste. Es gibt einige (angeblich) sehr gute kommerzielle, aber ich halte insgesamt recht wenig von GUI Builder, daher fehlt mir die persönliche Erfahrung. Auch der Netbeans GUI Builder Matisse ist als Eclipse PlugIn erhältlich.

*verschieb nach IDEs und Tools*


----------



## HannsW (21. Mrz 2009)

Geeeee hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du schon mit eclipse liebäugelst,



Das klingt nicht so positiv. was  nimmst Du denn? Und warum das "schon" im Satz?


----------



## Wildcard (21. Mrz 2009)

HannsW hat gesagt.:


> Das klingt nicht so positiv. was  nimmst Du denn? Und warum das "schon" im Satz?


Keine Sorge, mit Eclipse machst du nichts falsch. Die großen 3 sind Eclipse, Netbeans und IntelliJ. Geschmäcker sind bekanntlich verschieden, daher gibt es nicht *die* beste IDE, aber Eclipse ist am weitesten verbreitet und bietet insgesamt, durch die geschätzt 4 Milliarden PlugIns mit Abstand am meisten Funktionalität.


----------



## ps (21. Mrz 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> durch die geschätzt 4 Milliarden PlugIns mit Abstand am meisten Funktionalität.



*hust* ..und am meisten frust. *hust* konfiguratonsaufwand *hust*

scnr


----------



## HannsW (21. Mrz 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> durch die geschätzt 4 Milliarden PlugIns
> mit Abstand am meisten Funktionalität.


Und SWT statt Swing?


----------



## Wildcard (21. Mrz 2009)

HannsW hat gesagt.:


> Und SWT statt Swing?



Ja, Eclipse verwendet SWT als UI Toolkit. Es gibt auch einen Swing Port von Eclipse, aber ehrlich gesagt ist SWT mittlerweile das bessere Toolkit.
Was konkret stört dich eigentlich an SWT?


----------



## Beni (21. Mrz 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> aber ehrlich gesagt ist SWT mittlerweile das bessere Toolkit.


Darüber lässt sich auch vorzüglich streiten... meine Debugging-Sessions sind mit SWT Programmen jedenfalls immer wesentlich länger als mit Swing. ;-)


----------



## Wildcard (21. Mrz 2009)

Beni hat gesagt.:


> Darüber lässt sich auch vorzüglich streiten...


Wie mit so vielen 
Der JFace Ansatz mit ContentProvider und LabelProvider ist meiner Meinnung nach flexibler als die Swing Models. Layouts sind in etwa vergleichbar, aber die für Swing gibt es AFAIK nichts vergleichbares zu den JFace Widgets und Eclipse Forms, aber Geschmäcker sind verschieden.
Ein klares plus von Swing sind die L'n'Fs, da ich aber die Meinung vertrete das Anwendungen sich an die Vorgaben mit denen ich meinen Window Manager ausstatte halten sollen, bin ich eher ein L'n'F Hasser


----------



## HannsW (21. Mrz 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Was konkret stört dich eigentlich an SWT?



Eigentlich nur die Voreingenommenheit aus der Zeit, als Eclipse aufkam, da war SWT doch sehr "diskutiert".

Ich sammle halt Infos, denn wenn ich in meinem Alter umsteige, wollte ich mich halt mit nicht zu vielen Dingen beschäftigen müssen; und nicht das eine anfangen, und dann doch umsteigen. Aber ohne alles mal getestet zu haben, ist es auch blöd, darüber zu urteilen?!


----------



## Wildcard (21. Mrz 2009)

HannsW hat gesagt.:


> Eigentlich nur die Voreingenommenheit aus der Zeit, als Eclipse aufkam, da war SWT doch sehr "diskutiert".


Die Diskussionen haben sich mittlerweile im Prinzip gelegt und Eclipse hat mit SWT eine wirklich tolle UI bekommen. Insbesondere die Eclipse Forms sind wirklich gelungen.

Schau dir ruhig alles in Ruhe an, ich bin jedenfalls bei Eclipse hängen geblieben und kann im Prinzip nur gutes berichten.


----------

